# M&P 13.5x1LH Threaded Barrel



## tsperry88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi everybody. I have an M&P 9 full size 4.25" in transit. I would like a threaded barrel and prefer 13.5x1LH for consistency between guns. I don't see these readily available. Any suggestions on where to find one? I thought about buying a 5" and having it threaded. If someone has a spare 5" barrel laying around, let me know.


----------

